# Southern California Beetles



## GQ. (May 15, 2006)

Here are a few beetle photos from the last year.  I'm going to make an effort to photograph more beetle and more invertebrates in general from now on.

Cotinis mutabilis - Green Fig Beetle






Poyphylla decemlineata - Ten-ilned June Beetle






Trichiasida sp.






Scyphophorus yuccae - Yucca Weevil






Trigonoscuta sp. - Dune Weevil


----------



## cacoseraph (May 15, 2006)

awesome!

i think i caught two of those ten lined june beetles one time and put one on each of my shoulders and walked around with them on for about an hour

if i poked them the beetles would hiss pretty loudly.

i actually went a bought cigs with them on my shoulders. eventually one flew away and i put the other one on a bush by where i found it.

good times


----------



## GQ. (May 15, 2006)

Heheh.  Yep, their hiss is actually fairly loud.    I think the one pictured is a male.  If i recall correctly, the males are the ones with the little horn looking projections.  The horns are actually made up of several feather like projections that separate.  I wish I could have taken a photo of the the feathers separated.  It suprised me the first time I saw it.  I initially thought the horns were solid.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 16, 2006)

GQ. said:
			
		

> Heheh.  Yep, their hiss is actually fairly loud.    I think the one pictured is a male.  If i recall correctly, the males are the ones with the little horn looking projections.  The horns are actually made up of several feather like projections that separate.  I wish I could have taken a photo of the the feathers separated.  It suprised me the first time I saw it.  I initially thought the horns were solid.


Yes the beetle you have is a male(the "horns" are actually feathered antenna used for picking up females hormones). Do you breed any of these beetles?


----------



## Gigas (May 16, 2006)

GQ. said:
			
		

> /GilbertQ/BeetlesBugs/Polyphylla_decemlineata.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Trichiasida sp.


 OMG fuzzy beetle


----------



## GQ. (May 16, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Do you breed any of these beetles?


No I have yet to try my hand at breeding beetles.  I don't have the room or time for any more projects.  I also don't have a ready supply of decomposing wood.  I wouldn't mind giving it a shot someday.  I would make sure to have a nice sized backyard pile of decomposing wood before I would try my hand with the beetles.


----------

